# Floundering in Escambia



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

Have any of you giggin' fellas tried floundering where the Escambia river swamp dumps into the bay lately. I haven't personally but the bite on rod and reel has been pretty good in that area from my experience and from what I am hearing from others...:letsdrink

:usaflag


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

i have been catchin a few flounder there just about everytime i go 

but i am cathing them on rod and reel


----------

